# The right order...



## H20RPR (Sep 24, 2008)

Right guys talking at work today and various opinions on which is the right order to clay polish wax,so just looking on here for confirmation of what is best....also for best results is less more on the wax and polish front?? thanks


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Wash 
clay
wash
dry
polish
wax

Thin layer of wax as a thick layer is a waste & just gets buffed off. Apply a second layer of wax if you feel the need, again thinly.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'd agree with the stages above


----------

